# Photos of Sweep



## elliot (Jun 25, 2012)

Just a few photos of Sweep


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a cutie! I was thinking I would be a bit disappointed if my new WF is a boy but now I'm almost hoping s/he is


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Take a look at that face! What a handsome boy!


----------



## elliot (Jun 25, 2012)

> What a cutie! I was thinking I would be a bit disappointed if my new WF is a boy but now I'm almost hoping s/he is


I quite like the normal white faced males, they're quite hansome little birds


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Aww, he is gorgeous.  I love the second photo of them eating.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he is too cute!!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

He's beautiful! i love white face cockatiels! they always look so majestic!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

He is a very handsome fella


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

He is very cute!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sweep is a very handsome white face male,enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## sfort (Jul 1, 2012)

He looks great ! I guess I know what kind I have now !


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

sweep is such a cutie X x


----------



## Stahhhscream (Jul 14, 2012)

So adorable!!


----------



## elliot (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's comments, I'll pass them onto Sweep


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

He is adorable.


----------

